

One guy, a film scanner, OCR and a lot of disks = 6 million pages of historical newspapers on line. - markdionne
http://www.fultonhistory.com/Fulton.html

======
sutro
I very much hope that this site is not a joke, and that its hilariousness is
purely unintentional. For the first time I'm glad that HN saves my upmods. It
will take me repeated viewings to fully appreciate this webmaster's unique
genius.

------
obdurak
I applaud the effort, however the scan quality is very low - it's barely
readable, even to humans. Also he should highlight the search terms.

~~~
jws
I agree. I would not read those scanned pages for very long, and I certainly
can't visual scan the huge pages to find where my search term appears.

When I zoom in, it looks like the bitmap is over compressed with a DCT. There
is quite a bit of edge ringing. Perhaps he scanned it better and just
mutilated it in the PDF conversion.

------
Tichy
Does anybody know what OCR software he used?

------
jgamman
it made my eyes hurt.

